# Seagull Coastline vs S6 vs Performer?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

My primary priority is playability (prefer slimmer neck profile). Second priority is tone. Although not a priority, but I do prefer cutaways. Not necessary to have an amp jack since I don't plan on performing live with it. 

For those that have played one or more of these models, what has been your experience? 

I will obviously go to the store and try them all out.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

My S6 has a pretty beefy neck if that's helpful in any way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyT (Dec 12, 2014)

An S6 is probably among the best value guitars you can buy. Nothing fancy but way nicer tone and playability than you should expect at that price. Because many people buy them as starter guitars, they can often be had in great shape used. I haven't played the others but I'm sure they're decent as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you like a slim neck and have some smaller than average hands, the Seagulls may not be for you. I personally love the neck shape but have large hands. Try them but you may want something else in this case.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pick up an ovation and test one out, I hear the necks are amazing


----------

